# We're having a yard sale



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

how's that for cleaning and organizing?? 

Actually, I'm really happy about getting some of this stuff out and maybe making a little money. We've decided not to have any more babies so all the big bulky baby stuff we've been tripping over is going OUT! plus much more. 

It's going to be this Saturday and we've gotten our neighbors to join us which will help draw interest. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to having a more organized house after this is over. And easier to clean.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

LOL my first reaction to your post was "What! its 45 degrees outside!!" 
Then I saw your from Florida  
and now Im jealous that you can do a yard sale just about any time. 

Yard sales are a great way of clearing out the clutter and sorting things out that you no longer need. I did a few this year. I didnt make much $ at all but I sure got rid of a lot of stuff and sorted out a lot more. Good luck


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

What are you going to do with what is left over? 

I had a big yard sale with two girlfirends a few years back. Afterwards, everything was piled into a pick-up truck and taken directly to the Goodwill.

The donation is tax-deductible, and the stuff does not come back into the house/garage/basement. 

Very liberating, let me tell ya!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

We're moving out of the "baby stage" having our last baby Christmas day 08. So we have a baby swing, saucer thingy, three car seats, military stuff, household things, books etc. 

I think we're either going to freecycle it after or craigslist. Goodwill won't come for anything less than furniture/appliances where we are and they have to meet their requirements. Otherwise we'll pack it up and take it over to the women's shelter down the street. 

Yeah, while it's nice being in FL for consistencey in seasons, it's also kinda boring. It's 90 here today and it's HOT. It's hard to get out and do things with so little nice weather and neither of us are beach people.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My neighbors and I had 2 yard sales this summer. We had one at the end of June and I made $357 selling plain ol "stuff" from inside the house and $205 at our one is August just from cleaning out my shed... The one is June we had Fri., Sat., and half of Sun. The one in August was just Friday and Sat. We plan on having a couple more next summer too! We box up whatever is left and take it to the Goodwill. I used my yard sale money to get my property taxes paid off - Yea!!!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

That is awesome, COSunflower, especially since you didn't spend the proceeds on more STUFF that could end up in future yard sales, LOL. 

When my friends and I had the combined sale, it was tempting to pick out things from the other girl's stuff, especially when it was over and we were packing it up to go to Goodwill. I did snatch two blue Ball canning jars. 

They do look pretty on the hutch in my kitchen.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Just an idea; if yu still haven't cleaned out everything...put up a sign that says if they don't see what they wanted--ask. I've had plenty of folks ask if I had something and I did; but just hadn't gotten around to putting it out. Another sign that says prices are negotiable also helps.


----------

